# Aerotank Mini Base



## Wesley (1/1/15)

Hi Everyone,

My Aerotank Mini has stopped firing on all my batteries and I've isolated the problem as being the airflow base where the coil sits that is either not connecting properly or shorting somehow.

Does anyone have just the base in stock or have a spare they are willing to part with? I don't want to have to buy a whole new tank just to replace the base.




http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004861/1735700-authentic-aerotank-mini-clearomizer


----------

